# How long does....



## M.e.j.b02-17

Sex last with OH? or last/ed with FOB?



Rome& i were talking about this the other day about how some last 4mins , some last 4hours....:thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

Hmmm. This will be SO varied.

Most of the time was probably 10-15 mins of just sex, but tbf, we were always doing it in public :blush: There were a few times when we found some more secluded areas and it probably last 30-45 mins. I'd say conception one was about 20 mins. Although, he did promise me an entire night of sex once, which I never received! (The idea of that scared me anyways :haha: ) Apparently his record was nine hours :wacko:


----------



## JadeBaby75

depends on the time. if we are in a hurry 20 min. but if we got time a couple hours.


----------



## AriannasMama

Depends. Sometimes its over barely before it starts :haha: sometimes an hour or so, but TBH I'd prefer nothing over 25 minutes lmao.


----------



## AriannasMama

Oh, one time though, and TMI, but he got a viagra from someone and it lasted like 3 hours. He could finish and just keep going, another time, like 3 years ago, we did some x, and it lasted about 3.5-4 hours. It hurt.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Why nothing over 25 min??? I would be depressed if thats all I ever got. lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Anywhere from 20 minutes - 2 hours.


----------



## AriannasMama

25-30 minutes is enough for me really, penetration doesn't do anything for me, I get taken care of ahead of time :haha:.

I've heard 7-13 minutes is the "average" amount of time of sex that people want.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my ex lasted nothing over 5-7 mins for the 4 years we slept together...
but I like a normal 30mins... anywhere 2-3 plus is a bit too long for me 
I got things to do ya know? :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

AriannasMama said:


> 25-30 minutes is enough for me really, penetration doesn't do anything for me, I get taken care of ahead of time :haha:.
> 
> I've heard 7-13 minutes is the "average" amount of time of sex that people want.

I can relate to that. I use to be that way... without getting into many details. but after jade i suddenly developed the ability to orgasm. changed my life :thumbup:

7-13 min :wacko: 
That seems so short but I guess it makes sense if you think about it??


----------



## vinteenage

Not counting foreplay? Keep it to like 10/15 minutes. Please. Interstitial Cystitis makes sex hella uncomfortable quite quickly.


----------



## we can't wait

What exactly are we counting from? The foreplay to the end? or the actual sex until the end?

I can't imagine us having non-stop intercourse for hours. Talk about a numb who-haaa. Ouch.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Aroundabout 45min-1hr usually :blush: :haha: unless in a rush of course!


----------



## lizardbreath

15 - 20 minutes I get board after too long and make him finish up :( I feel bad but it happens after being with someone 5 years


----------



## JadeBaby75

lizardbreath said:


> 15 - 20 minutes I get board after too long and make him finish up :( I feel bad but it happens after being with someone 5 years

Awwww try date night, role play, shower...etc! Sex should be fun for the both of you :flower:


----------



## amygwen

It just depends on how much time we have. Usually it's only while Kenneth is asleep or taking a nap, so it'll be like 20-40 minutes. We used to do it for hours though, before Kenneth was born......................... aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh loving the memories hahaha so hot!


----------



## lizardbreath

JadeBaby75 said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 15 - 20 minutes I get board after too long and make him finish up :( I feel bad but it happens after being with someone 5 years
> 
> Awwww try date night, role play, shower...etc! Sex should be fun for the both of you :flower:Click to expand...

its fun just not as fun as it used to be after chasing two kids and working from 8-6 I travel an hour there and an hour home Im so tired and Board id rather sleep I know im a bad OH but thats what happens such is life .


----------



## aidensxmomma

Not counting foreplay...about 10-15 minutes. To be honest, I do not have the attention span to go much longer than that. :haha: And I don't get off from sex anyway. :shrug: Counting foreplay, usually an hour or so....depends on what we have time for. If it's a good night, it'll be more like three hours: foreplay, sex, repeat. :rofl:


----------



## JadeBaby75

lizardbreath said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 15 - 20 minutes I get board after too long and make him finish up :( I feel bad but it happens after being with someone 5 years
> 
> Awwww try date night, role play, shower...etc! Sex should be fun for the both of you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> its fun just not as fun as it used to be after chasing two kids and working from 8-6 I travel an hour there and an hour home Im so tired and Board id rather sleep I know im a bad OH but thats what happens such is life .Click to expand...

Trust me I understand. I hate long days! I feel for you though two kids plus living with him :wacko:

I dont live with my BF so I can only imagine!


----------



## Strawberrymum

FOB 5-10 max


----------



## x__amour

It depends. Quickies can take less than 5 minutes. If we actually have time to just lay down and be in each other's arms, foreplay, etc, anywhere from 40-60+ minutes. But there's a baby now, so that's long gone. About 15-20 minutes now and then sleep.


----------



## 112110

FOB could last a hour +
OH lasts literally 5 minutes tops.

EDT: OH WAIT, are we counting foreplay before hand because that's my favorite part to be honest and I'll just tease him like that for hours :lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

Sometimes I'd rather have a nice back rub than have sex :haha:. OH will be like "I'll do ANYTHING for you tonight, ANYTHING YOU WANT :winkwink:" & I'll just be like "Oooh ok, back rub please"

:haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Ummm with FOB anywhere from 15 minutes to 2 hours haha. It depended on the time. But after Jayden it was never longer then 30 minutes. Like cari, penetration doesn't really do it for me lol, I get taken care of before hand lol.


----------



## Burchy314

ariannasmama said:


> sometimes i'd rather have a nice back rub than have sex :haha:. Oh will be like "i'll do anything for you tonight, anything you want :winkwink:" & i'll just be like "oooh ok, back rub please"
> 
> :haha:

omg i am the same!!!!


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> Depends. Sometimes its over barely before it starts :haha: sometimes an hour or so, but TBH I'd prefer nothing over 25 minutes lmao.

Loool exactly this. When FOB was drunk he couldn't finish and it was SO FUCKING BORING



JadeBaby75 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 25-30 minutes is enough for me really, penetration doesn't do anything for me, I get taken care of ahead of time :haha:.
> 
> I've heard 7-13 minutes is the "average" amount of time of sex that people want.
> 
> I can relate to that. I use to be that way... without getting into many details. but *after jade i suddenly developed the ability to orgasm. changed my life* :thumbup:
> 
> 7-13 min :wacko:
> That seems so short but I guess it makes sense if you think about it??Click to expand...

I'm the opposite, since Noah i have no feeling whatsoever :( It sucks. I only like sex for the closeness cos i don't even get anything from it LOL i'm so lame. Been to the doctors but she was just like :shrug: Meh


----------



## _laura

not counting foreplay, about 20 mins. Anything more I get bored.


----------



## annawrigley

dfuckisroung said:


> ^ I'm exactly the same Anna. After giving birth it's just like 'You no longer deserve to orgasm' :(
> I dunno, I can still get off with foreplay but the actual penis-in-me does absolutely nothing really. Unless i arch my back until it's on the verge of breaking and then i'm like 'OMG OMG I CAN FEEL IT!!!!!'

Loool non broken back < orgasm


----------



## angiepie

From start to finish 30 mins to an hour. Penetrative sex...well it depends. If there's heaps of foreplay and we're eady to orgasm already, he just thrusts for 2-4 mins and we're done. If there's lots of exotic positions and mixing it up or we kinda dived straight into sex, we could be having penetrative sex on and off for over 15 mins. If I'm on top, I last about 2 mins before I get tired and make him do it. :rofl:

Oh goodness me, we have had sex on E in the past. :wacko: It felt GREAT but neither of us were able to orgasm. But he just thrusted for like 2 hours and we enjoyed the feeling and were going crazy [since we were high], but nope, the sex led nowhere. And his dick wouldn't deflate. :dohh:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I don't like it to last long either :haha: Nothing over an hour. Average about, 30mins maybe?


----------



## we can't wait

aidensxmomma said:


> Not counting foreplay...about 10-15 minutes. To be honest, I do not have the attention span to go much longer than that. :haha: And I don't get off from sex anyway. :shrug: Counting foreplay, usually an hour or so....depends on what we have time for. *If it's a good night, it'll be more like* *three hours: foreplay, sex, repeat*. :rofl:

^This, lol.
It lasts around 20 minutes now that we have LO, but it's usually repeated, iykwim. :winkwink: i think I'd get bored if it was just continuous.


----------



## JadeBaby75

annawrigley said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Depends. Sometimes its over barely before it starts :haha: sometimes an hour or so, but TBH I'd prefer nothing over 25 minutes lmao.
> 
> Loool exactly this. When FOB was drunk he couldn't finish and it was SO FUCKING BORING
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 25-30 minutes is enough for me really, penetration doesn't do anything for me, I get taken care of ahead of time :haha:.
> 
> I've heard 7-13 minutes is the "average" amount of time of sex that people want.Click to expand...
> 
> I can relate to that. I use to be that way... without getting into many details. but *after jade i suddenly developed the ability to orgasm. changed my life* :thumbup:
> 
> 7-13 min :wacko:
> That seems so short but I guess it makes sense if you think about it??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite, since Noah i have no feeling whatsoever :( It sucks. I only like sex for the closeness cos i don't even get anything from it LOL i'm so lame. Been to the doctors but she was just like :shrug: MehClick to expand...

Damn... I wonder why she just shrugged you off? 
Are you on BC?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

poor anna! i would go to a different doctor! :haha: how could someone say meh? to something so important.


----------



## Hotbump

when i was on depo i hated having sex now that im off depo it usually last about 45 minutes :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

JadeBaby75 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Depends. Sometimes its over barely before it starts :haha: sometimes an hour or so, but TBH I'd prefer nothing over 25 minutes lmao.
> 
> Loool exactly this. When FOB was drunk he couldn't finish and it was SO FUCKING BORING
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 25-30 minutes is enough for me really, penetration doesn't do anything for me, I get taken care of ahead of time :haha:.
> 
> I've heard 7-13 minutes is the "average" amount of time of sex that people want.Click to expand...
> 
> I can relate to that. I use to be that way... without getting into many details. but *after jade i suddenly developed the ability to orgasm. changed my life* :thumbup:
> 
> 7-13 min :wacko:
> That seems so short but I guess it makes sense if you think about it??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite, since Noah i have no feeling whatsoever :( It sucks. I only like sex for the closeness cos i don't even get anything from it LOL i'm so lame. Been to the doctors but she was just like :shrug: MehClick to expand...
> 
> Damn... I wonder why she just shrugged you off?
> Are you on BC?Click to expand...

She checked me and said it looked fine so didn't know what else to say :wacko: And yeah I'm on the pill x



QuintinsMommy said:


> poor anna! i would go to a different doctor! :haha: how could someone say meh? to something so important.

Loool I know its very important! I think I might...


----------



## Hotbump

maybe its the pill, i wasnt on the pill but depo did that to me :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

OH lasts about 20 mins :haha: It's got decreasingly satisfying for me because of my Mirena. I blame it on that because before I got it placed I had a massive sex drive & enjoyed sex so much :rofl: Can't wait to get the stupid thing out :nope: I will never get it again!


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Depends. Sometimes its over barely before it starts :haha: sometimes an hour or so, but TBH I'd prefer nothing over 25 minutes lmao.
> 
> Loool exactly this. When FOB was drunk he couldn't finish and it was SO FUCKING BORINGClick to expand...




I KNOW!!! I hate when OH is drunk or has smoked weed, then I'm like OMG ITS GOING TO TAKE FOREVER UGHHHHHH. I'm sure I don't help him along trying to sigh quietly :haha:


----------



## smatheson

It used to last forever cause we would do it so much, but now that he has been working so much we rarely do it and it only lasts a few mins :haha:


----------



## jackthelad

I feel like I dont belong lol :rofl:


----------



## misse04

I would say about 10 minutes but can be longer depending on whats been going on before haha. Any times that have lasted too long hurt me though lol x


----------



## misse04

I also think some contraceptives effect sex drives a lot. I came off the pill last month and have wanted it so much more where as before i really didnt x


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

jackthelad said:


> I feel like I dont belong lol :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Julymom2be

It depends. Last week he met me on campus and it happened in the back of his car, which was about 30-40 minutes. :blush:

If we get time to actually do it it can be from 40-60+ minutes. Quickies can be 10-20 minutes.


----------



## lauram_92

Urr, like 20 minutes? I can't even remember. :rofl:

I used to be with this boy that literally would put it in, thrust like 5 times and blow :shock: And that was without foreplay.


----------



## newmommy23

depends on the day, if I worked, etc. Usually around 2 hours....because I'm usually tired. Back in the beginning of the relationship it was ******** like 5-8 hours long multiple times lol


----------



## tasha41

Really depends... if there's a lot of foreplay, then definitely like 5-10 minutes. If not, maybe 30 minutes? I usually try to get it over with after 20 minutes, I know that sounds bad, like I enjoy it, but when LO is sleeping, I have lots of stuff to do :shy:


----------



## 112110

Friday I told him I was not finished and just kept going anyway. :hissy:


----------



## TaraxSophia

It really depends on how we're feeling and if we're including foreplay...i'd say anything from 10 mins to 3 hours! Before i gave birth to Soph we did it alot and it was great, i think its something to do with preggo hormones  wish i still had them! also when i got pregnant with LO it was our first time and we did it for about 4 hours and we were going really slowly as it hurt at first :L


----------



## trinaestella

OMG you girls make me feel better on here :dohh:
OH lasts about 5+ mins sometimes, :haha:
We haven't had a good proper long romp for quite a while now, I'm hoping after Aliyah's here we can last longer though :blush:


----------



## EffyKat

What is this thing you girls call sex? I'm always asleep or feeling too bloated to do it. :(


----------



## holly2234

I HATE HATE HATE long sex! It used to just bore me because it doesnt really do anything for me. But now i just end up sore. 10 minutes is nice though.

Anna, my doctor shrugged me off when i went too (I had continuous pain but looked fine) and after that i saw two nurses and another doctor and finally got referred to hospital and it was as simple as giving me a tube of cream. Went back for the follow up last week and it still looks the same as before but feels completely different. Hopefully another doctor might help you!


----------



## annawrigley

holly2234 said:


> I HATE HATE HATE long sex! It used to just bore me because it doesnt really do anything for me. But now i just end up sore. 10 minutes is nice though.
> 
> Anna, my doctor shrugged me off when i went too (I had continuous pain but looked fine) and after that i saw two nurses and another doctor and finally got referred to hospital and it was as simple as giving me a tube of cream. Went back for the follow up last week and it still looks the same as before but feels completely different. Hopefully another doctor might help you!

Thanks I think I will, its just getting up the courage to go :dohh: What was wrong in the end if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sarah0108

Well last time i had sex (weekend of the Notts meet :blush:) it was 3 hrs..


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Prior to Kian (the honeymoon period!) we were doing it 4-5 times a day lasting 2-3 hours.

Now, if we're just having sex it's anywhere between 45mins-1.5 hours. Although sometimes I get so sore and ask him to finish up after about 30 minutes.

BUT if its "making love" we can go as long as 2 hours, with foreplay, touching etc.

Although he barely gets it as I am always far too tired after looking as Kian all day by myself or I am too scared that I wouldn't be able to enjoy it as it will hurt :(


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Well last time i had sex (weekend of the Notts meet :blush:) it was 3 hrs..

Were you texting me during LOL


----------



## holly2234

annawrigley said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE long sex! It used to just bore me because it doesnt really do anything for me. But now i just end up sore. 10 minutes is nice though.
> 
> Anna, my doctor shrugged me off when i went too (I had continuous pain but looked fine) and after that i saw two nurses and another doctor and finally got referred to hospital and it was as simple as giving me a tube of cream. Went back for the follow up last week and it still looks the same as before but feels completely different. Hopefully another doctor might help you!
> 
> Thanks I think I will, its just getting up the courage to go :dohh: What was wrong in the end if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

I have no idea what was wrong. They said its just one of those things where it doesnt appear to be anything in particular but trial and error of different treatments usually fixes things in the end.


----------



## annawrigley

Oh weird! I'll try with a different doctor then


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Well last time i had sex (weekend of the Notts meet :blush:) it was 3 hrs..
> 
> Were you texting me during LOLClick to expand...

Hahaha only when i got up to move or wanted to check the time LOL!!! 


Awkward,,


----------



## Tanara

_i'd say like 30 min when we have the kids, but we usually do it more than once 

When we dont have the kids all night lol_


----------



## bbyno1

About 20 mins id say.
I don't like it long anyway. Doesn't do much for me either:shrug: i never been to a doctor about it before though. I always just thought i was 'different' lol :/


----------



## mayb_baby

AriannasMama said:


> 25-30 minutes is enough for me really, penetration doesn't do anything for me, I get taken care of ahead of time :haha:.
> 
> I've heard 7-13 minutes is the "average" amount of time of sex that people want.

Exactly this:shrug:


----------



## Lanna

When we first got together it would last 30 mins or so but we would repeat 5 or so times. Now that we've been together for a while its died down a bit. It still lasts 30 mins but usually just once. We have our good days though.


----------

